# My New VR-Turbo manifold finished



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*My New VR-Turbo manifold and some other stuff finished*









CNC Grinded in the cover

































































































My new home made vr mani wating for da coating before mounting it on the car .
48mm pipes for this years dragracing events

















































































































































































































































_Modified by v5turbo at 8:40 AM 2-4-2005_

_Modified by v5turbo at 9:11 AM 3-21-2005_

_Modified by v5turbo at 9:12 AM 3-21-2005_

_Modified by v5turbo at 4:06 PM 3-21-2005_

_Modified by v5turbo at 8:10 AM 4-19-2005_

_Modified by v5turbo at 11:49 AM 4-20-2005_


_Modified by v5turbo at 12:44 PM 5-7-2005_


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (v5turbo)*

really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (v5turbo)*

Looks nice, how thick are those pipes? Who made the 3 to 1 collector?


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (v5turbo)*

thats looks really good for being home made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (blackmkIII)*

That is a BEAUTIFUL unit...but you are missing a cylinder








Please keep us updated with pics as the install proceeds...

C2


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (Scirocco20v)*

Collector is made by SEAT/VW STCC racing team and is often used on stock vw manifolds .
no problem finding em cheap .
a bit narrow angle but saves a lot of space .
looking for top end power so pipe size is 5x42mm going in to 2x48mm
going in to 1x51mm turbo inlet


_Modified by v5turbo at 2:51 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (v5turbo)*

i like, looks great


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (GTijoejoe)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My friend converted vw's design of the vr5 engine into ProEngineer files for the machines that make all the parts


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (skillton)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







sweet


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (GTijoejoe)*

(foffa) aka (v5turbo)
my manifold just got a bit sweeeeeter
i have polished it instead of sending it to the coating








i will take a new picture just for da bling of it


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

thats a nice manifold, but you are missing a cylinder (unless its for the I5 motor







). Any way, looks good, are those equidistant runners I see?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

Very Clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_thats a nice manifold, but you are missing a cylinder (unless its for the I5 motor







). Any way, looks good, are those equidistant runners I see?


_Quote, originally posted by *v5turbo* »_
*v5turbo*
Access Level Normal User 
Full Name fredrik stahl


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

VR5 Just like a VR6 but minus a cyl. 2.5l I believe


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

It looks very good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Running an internal gate?


----------



## German VR6 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

excellent manifold
nice bending 
notched flange
nice welds
thats QUALITY workmanship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

you dont happen to have a pic of the motor with the head off do you ? i have never seen one of these before ? thanks Trever


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

only pic i got .








2years old pic of a dirty engine bay when i got my 260s for my old setup .
that was in the good ol day when the turbo still fitted down behind the engine .
2.3L engine 
runner are made with a equidistant copied from vw/seat motorsport manifolds.
Sick gains from the first manifold compared to ATP style mani .
exhaust temp went down 70celcius
20hp 3-5000rpm and about 10 top hp (to small turbo)


_Modified by v5turbo at 9:38 AM 1-21-2005_


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

thats neat how they changed the intake ports for the rear cylinders . how much aftermarket support is there for this motor over there ? is it fairly easy to find parts for it ? and are they reasonable ?
Trever


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_thats neat how they changed the intake ports for the rear cylinders . how much aftermarket support is there for this motor over there ? is it fairly easy to find parts for it ? and are they reasonable ?
Trever

You probably know this, but the vr6 and vr5 both have different shaped ports for the front/rear cylinder. Didnt want you to think it was an exclusive to vr5/europe type thing








Anyway, does anybody know of a site for precut collectors (3-1, and 2-1), if they make a 2-1 commercially. Dunno if people just DIY that.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (v5turbo)*

pics of shortrunner,polished version of turbo mani, and turbo freeee floow 4inch intake pipe
shorty intake only 70% finished








ANYBODY WANNA HOST MY PICS?
http://www.zatzy.com/vbgarage....11685


_Modified by foffa2002 at 3:57 PM 1-21-2005_


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
You probably know this, but the vr6 and vr5 both have different shaped ports for the front/rear cylinder. Didnt want you to think it was an exclusive to vr5/europe type thing








Anyway, does anybody know of a site for precut collectors (3-1, and 2-1), if they make a 2-1 commercially. Dunno if people just DIY that.









indeed , i just still find it interesting . i wonder how close the flow in stock form . anybody in here with flowbench experience witht he vr5 or 6 ?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

Just think people, we're going to see people turbo'ing the mk5 Jetta and Golf with the VR5's.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Just think people, we're going to see people turbo'ing the mk5 Jetta and Golf with the VR5's.

afaik theyr getting Inline 5s


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_
indeed , i just still find it interesting . i wonder how close the flow in stock form . anybody in here with flowbench experience witht he vr5 or 6 ?

I couldnt tell ya man.
When I build my turbo manifold, I am going to try to make cylinders 1/3/5 a bit longer to compensate for the extra 3-4" in the runners on cyls 2/4/6. Not that it would be a huge priority, but if you are designing from scratch, why not right? Ive heard that they are very close in volume (the longer 0 shaped runners vs. the shorter O shaped runners) but I couldnt tell you what that translates to in terms of flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (v5turbo)*

very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (Remmy Dot)*

Well done, it will certainly help spool up a large turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_
afaik theyr getting Inline 5s 


Umm...VR5's are inline 5's to an extent. VR5 makes 150hp so does the "inline" 5 the mk5 is going to get.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

the problem with matching the stacksin the plenumis that 3 stacks got to be 3inch longer .
and you will haveto get a biiig plenum for that .
i went the other way and tryed to portmatch ti compensate the poor flow


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_the problem with matching the stacksin the plenumis that 3 stacks got to be 3inch longer .
and you will haveto get a biiig plenum for that .
i went the other way and tryed to portmatch ti compensate the poor flow 

I didnt mean the intake manifold, I meant the exhaust runners


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_ANYBODY WANNA HOST MY PICS?
http://www.zatzy.com/vbgarage....11685


I am working on it now...if you don't mind, if they are taking up too much bandwidth I'll have to pull them off, deal?








I'll have them up on the next post I make, ok (as long as I have enough space in the first place)?
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (nater)*












































































Foffa,
If you want to take any of these pics and put them into any of your threads (not too many or I'll run out of bandwidth) just reply to this msg and click the quote button and you'll see all the website addresses for these pics...then just cut and paste.
Just in case you don't know...
Later,


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (nater)*

thank for the hoasting!
i have updated the zatzy thread with 2 new engine pics with the stuff mounted
http://www.zatzy.com/vbgarage....11685


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (foffa2002)*


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (nater)*

Thats a nice header http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (Bad Habit)*

oil catch tank with maze inside to prevent oil to get to the turbo inlet from the valve cover breather .
cool solution inside .
sorry that i didnt tak a picture of the inside solution before me and my friend welded it .
also with a third nipple for gastank breather
10$ mod .....with pricless function on a VRT


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Very nice setup.


----------



## gvr6t (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

nice isnt the word more like SICK!!!!















to bad i sold mine or i would be calling you about a manifold


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (DanielT)*

BIG MAF
Aero port Velocity stack for MAF
4,5inch SAMCO flex hose with smooth inside walls
6inch horn for SAMCO hose
Air box smoothed inside and hole adjusted to fit big maf and big snorkel.
stock filter will still be used
Horn ram air feeding behind my caractere front bumper


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (v5turbo)*

G*D Damn thats a big pipe!!! Awesome setup fredrik!!!


----------



## 97VolkGT (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (procket2_8)*

I love your car man. Your always doing something so bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

Looks like that turbo flange is warped. All in all sweet mani man!!


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*

The flange is a non gasket flange with "maze" gasket so the center of the flange is 100% and the rest is 0,015 inch warped 
So it must be some sort of illusion in the pics 
/Fredrik


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

it was hard to show the welds so i had to take a close up picture
ugly ,diiiirrrrtttyyyyy porn aka Surge chamber
a little Prewiev pics of what to come even though it look like **** right now 30min after welding.
thanks to my friend Mattias for helping me weld this sucker.
you are a fu***** welding machine !
Now i only have 12hours of polishing the manifold .











































_Modified by v5turbo at 5:07 PM 3-7-2005_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## German VR6 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

why the cone design, meaning why narrow on one end and large on
the other end ?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (German VR6)*

Cone design is better for delivering same amount of air to the last 3 cylinders.
and the 1.5 inch extra after the last is for stopping overflow of the last cylinder .
1/4 drop @ cylinder is the formula from tuners guide
one other advantage on the vr is that you can have a very big plenum without shafing the generator and stuff


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (foffa2002)*




























































































_Modified by v5turbo at 4:07 PM 3-21-2005_


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (gvr6t)*

Time for a new update .
Might make a new 40 + pics post .
Engine has been started and i drove the car and got some new 98* gas becasue it has been standing i my garage for 5 months.
The new engine is SICK!
I knew that the new spec 3 KKK24 K24 is one of the most responsive turbos out there on the market but this is totaly sick
Split second full boost from what ever RPM you want .







...no joke!

No leaks but i will drive it for a couple of days checking this .
Im still on stock exhaust no cat 3.5inch downpipe so the car is wery quiet for now when im checking for strange noice.
But my HKS race exhaust will be there soon 
Tonight im going to make a bracket to release some strees from my turbo manifold

More pics this weekend


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gvr6t (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

SICK setup man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (v5turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v5turbo* »_
I knew that the new spec 3 KKK24 K24 is one of the most responsive turbos out there on the market but this is totaly sick
Split second full boost from what ever RPM you want .







...no joke!



umm...not to be a buzz killer, but thats impossible.....
unless by "most responsive turbos out there on the market", you meant smallest on the market!


_Modified by speed51133! at 6:23 AM 4-15-2005_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

KKKk24 k24 spec 3 2004 year model custom housing can make 430 ish hp
so its "small" but responsive for the size .
should have wrote that .
sorry speed


_Modified by foffa2002 at 3:53 PM 4-15-2005_


----------



## EMphasedJetta (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (Scirocco20v)*






























i admire your craftsmanship...i wish i could weld like you...
looks awesome!
-ben


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (EMphasedJetta)*

I just make / dot weld the stuff
My friend and custom pro welder Mattias Olsson does my stuff on his lunch breaks at work








So i just drop in with a almost finished piece and he just finish the weld after i have just dot welded it together


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold finished (foffa2002)*


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

Looking really sweet!!!!!


----------



## 96ABF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Henric)*









what is that for?


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (96ABF)*

Mid range boost ctrl
/Fredrik


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (v5turbo)*









Joe Average police officer will not know that isnt stock. I love it. Great work dude, i was thinking about doing the same thing eventually.


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

hehe...that is last years 12sek engine








This year im not as stealth


----------



## 96ABF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

hmmm
I have made a intake myself but the idle is very bad and low, have you had a problem with idle speed?
mine is about 650 800 and not stable


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (96ABF)*

No problems with idle after manifold switch








sound like some sort of lambda problem or leak that you got .
Might have to bump fuel a notch


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

Never seen a BOV mounted on the turbo inlet pipe. If it works i guess. . . cool.


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Its no mounted on it ....its just recirculated there








I had some some space problems in the front so i had to re-direct it to the inlet pipe .

Works fine but looks funky


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

got to share the first 62-106mph (100-170kmh) test went fine .... to fine on 16PSI








with 350lb (160ish kg) im 1 second faster the last year .
2.134 60f will go down to 1.9 ish with slicks vs street tires and with the extra power im at 11s








hoping to hit 118mph-125mph trap speed 
on 17psi
2.3L a lot of free power from fine tuning and some math before making da bling stuff for the engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00ZERO (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

where did you pick up your turbo? im looking for a new one for my s4 and all i find are too big.
thanks
Jonathan


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (00ZERO)*

kkk24 k24 2004 spec is the one latest volvo s60 R 300hp use .


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: My New VR-Turbo manifold and some other stuff finished (v5turbo)*

your car is sweeeeet!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00ZERO (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

awesome thanks for the info. 
do you have any compressor maps?
did you just get the turbo from a volvo dealer?
-jonathan



_Modified by 00ZERO at 11:33 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## corradoxedge (Oct 1, 2001)

who makes sick ass tubular turbo manifolds for the vr6? i was going to have someone fab me up one... its not like honda where i could just call lovefab up... please help


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (00ZERO)*

Some hp nr old version at 13.7 PSI (0.95bar) VS new version
with 15.9PSI (1.095bar)
Its some sick differece with "same boost"
PLEASE IF ANY VORTEXER WANT TO PUT THESE NR IN EXCEL and post a comparision pic 4000-6500 rpm

old 500rpm jump
262,292,307,318,321,323
vs new
272,307,334,351,355,357


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (foffa2002)*









CNC Grinded in the cover


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Update on performance
Im sooooooo disapointed
I only got 1 try for 100$ at my local track with was soaking in the morning so my race chip + pump gas didnt work








Pinging and knocking like crazy at only 14 psi made a 
12.9/111mph http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
with pretty soft start but with good grip= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and 4 hour later the wether changed and it started to rain








So for the next track day i will use 12.5% ethanol on pump gas and push 1.1 bar boost


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Info for all from Sweden








"Damn ...This BUG-RUN 2005 FWD challenge was pretty easy to win"
MOhahahhahahahahahahhhaha


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

New Huge FMIC endtank+scoop project
1:After studying some Intercoole tech sites ive found out that all those "bling bling" greddy type coller with free flow head to head in/outlet seem tu suck when it come cool air .

2:Second thing after talking to 2 cooler engineers from England ive found out that one of the most important things is to FORCE the air through the cooler .
So ... Some pics of this huge ,ultra expensive race cooling core with my own custom end tanks from last year competitions.
Had to make em thight for last years non modified spoiler .
BUT this year I don’t have to mind that after som serious cutting moahahahahhahahahahahhahahaha!!!!

SOME "before pics"


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (v5turbo)*

that thing is huge......cant wait for more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
your ride is probably the only mk4 i've actually drolled over


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Thanks
I will try to make the new end tanks this week cause the next track event is on saturday


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

SMALL CELL PHONE








i will make som logs next week


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

Just a thought on the turbo manifold. The turbo flange is looking a bit warped from welding u might wanna watch for leaks right there. The size flange is a bit small is probably why. Hack it and use 3/8 or 10mm plate for that flange. It with take the heat from welding and won't warp on ya. Love the intercooler setup man, that little collector u put on there is a great idea!!!


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*

car has been running for three months 
No leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

3/8" plate will still be warped after welding


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Bug-Run FWD winner pics *raining







*
1:Foffa on the track








2:Foffa locking at "mac tool box" first price








3:Foffa decide to grab the girls ass instead of taking the tool box.
This is only LEGAL IN SWEDEN so other track winner in US dont try this
















































_Modified by foffa2002 at 11:34 AM 7-1-2005_


_Modified by foffa2002 at 11:45 AM 7-1-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

this is awesome!
bump for V5 coolness


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (the4ork)*

That's hot man. I like the way you used the straight pipe for the D/V re-route.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Time for some uppdates
New mods 
TT-OEM DV
1.3bar pressure
OMP sport seats 9kg eatch vs 21kg each oem
90Kg stuff removed








Profec spec 2 boost ctrl
Car is sick!
0-125mph in 13.5 seconds....but i want more power

BUT I JUST BOUGHT A NEW TURBO
Waiting For a GARRET GT3071WG with 87AR exhaust housing Special from http://www.slturbo.com








My KKK24 K24 Spec 3 managed to get 370hp this sucker will get me close to 500hp according to garret spec .
Tired of being a mid 12 sec car .


_Modified by foffa2002 at 2:27 PM 10-6-2005_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

LAST KKK24 test that ended up with a broken clutch ..
BUT 118mph is pretty good for a 1350kg car with a small turbo .
AND i got movies on both the 12.4 race and the clutch faliure 

60FT 2.076
1/8 8.2/93mph
1/4 12.4/118mph

this was the last race for me this year .
ill be back next year with the GT30/1,5bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

After picking the engine apart i found out that i have a small difference. in flow .
Easy to see because i ran on ethanol the last 8 weeks before my clutch gave up = clean the cylinder head 
So to cure this i have modified the plenum even more .
Formula is that the plenum angle should be X
But on this stupid vr engine i had to modify it even more and go extreme on the last 3 cylinders in the plenum .

SO imagine what those "aftermarket" bucket/pipe plenums will do for the vr equal flow


----------



## German VR6 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

how did you figure out that you have a difference in flow in those
cylinders?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (German VR6)*

when i went from gas to E85 alco i had a bit of carb in the cyl head on the exhaust side .
E85 cleans the carb head (sick as hell) and you will see exacly whats going on in the cyl.head and thats why you can adapt intake etc .
cyl 1>5 in "runner nr" not cyl nr 
first runner closest to the throttle is clean with no carb buildup but nr is pretty "black" inside .
The pics of "cyl 5" shows how clean it is 
Cyl 4.3 are "almost as clean" but its hard to see in the pic 
Cyl 5 got more carb buildup .
Pic here 
http://www.zatzy.com/showthread.php?t=227871




_Modified by foffa2002 at 7:14 AM 9-21-2005_


----------

